

You Are Probably Not a Hacker - yo-mf
http://bch.me/J5tU02

======
jmduke
What's the point?

Call yourself a hacker, a brogrammer, a rock star, a ninja, whatever -- churn
out cool stuff and I'll be impressed.

The latest trend of 'you're not a hacker, _I_ 'm a hacker!' smacks of juvenile
hipsterdom.

~~~
yo-mf
I have a beard, can code in Python, and wear lumberjack shirts. Will you join
my hacker club? We can call it "Lumberhacks".

~~~
BerislavLopac
Count me in!

------
gradstudent2
This article is so far off the mark. A better source is Richard Stallman's
(often called the last hacker) on this: <http://stallman.org/articles/on-
hacking.html> . An even better source is Steven Levy's Hackers: Heroes of the
Computer Revolution [http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Computer-Revolution-Steven-
Lev...](http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Computer-Revolution-Steven-
Levy/dp/0141000511) . Either way, it's clear that hacking is related to
computers but one need not be using computers to hack. In fact, the word
hacker comes from modifying the system at the MIT Tech Model Railroad Club.
While hacking is widely associated with computers, I think it is better
described as a playful attitude towards objects and materials which takes into
account the "hacker ethic." <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_ethic>

------
ge0rg
IMHO, _the_ authority on the word "hacker" is the jargon file,
<http://catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html>

It is a pity that the author not only fails to reference any of the experts,
but is also limiting the meaning of the word to computer programming and
cracking.

 _It is important to recapture the term hacker and bring it back to what it
truly means._

Here, I can completely agree, even though I would not see the "true meaning"
of the term in that article.

------
victork2
I kind of agree but I think I'd change a few things in this list.

* If you call yourself a hacker you are very likely not a hacker. If you are convinced that you are a hacker without saying it there is also a strong probability that you're nothing more than a wannabe hacker.

* I couldn't stress more ethics. The term hacker has been watered down to a point where it's impossible to relate it to the mentality of the first hackers. Here is a very small world but the way I see self proclaimed hackers on HN is a bunch of people who want to build something to make money. They don't care about ethics, about privacy, about their users. It's totally contrary to the ethics of old-school hackers.

Anyway I am not a hacker and I'm happy not be one, and wanting to be one is
pretty laughable, you're just called a hacker by your peers, the rest is a
pride problem.

~~~
LoneWolf
I also agree but not fully with the article. About your 2 points added indeed
I fully agree with them.

For me it is rather sad to see a lot of people calling themselves hackers, and
I end up seeing that their mentalities and ideas are so away from the old
hacker culture.

I don't call myself a hacker, I don't see myself as one, and I don't want to
be, and yet some friends call me that, my reply to them is and always will be
"nah, I'm just a curious guy who likes to learn new stuff".

------
spwert
Ugh. Do we _really_ need another one of these?

------
chrisrhoden
This article is utter nonsense.

The suggestion that one needs to break the law to be a hacker is repulsive.
It's also very very very clearly not the standard understood meaning within
the culture on this website.

------
CookWithMe
Language lives, meaning of words change.

If the mainstream decides to use the word "hacker" for something that you
don't like, there is probably not much you can do about it (especially on HN,
I thought Life Hacker was the wrong guy?).

------
GuiA
A good reminder for everyone:

<http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2011/08/i-am-nothing.html>

------
aphyr
Largely agree, but I don't think the "loner vs social" distinction is
important. You can be a creative thinker, explorer, and builder with any type
of social alignment.

------
skeltoac
OT: Saw spinner for a couple of seconds. Back.

